# Orange Crush with tooled top whittled neck.



## hemihampton (Apr 11, 2017)

Anybody know how old this Orange Crush bottle is? Has a tooled top with seam line that disappears in the neck before it reaches the top. Has massive twisting whittled glass look in the neck. Any body know value or rarity? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 11, 2017)

Another pic.


----------



## CreekWalker (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi Leon, this one sold for $145 recently, it is from Binghamton , NY , it is reported as Citron in color. A similar one in blue aqua, $40. Here's the citron one.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 11, 2017)

Oh wow I had no idea that something like that existed!  I wouldn't have thought Orange Crush went back far enough to have a tooled lip bottle, it must have been a very late one.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 12, 2017)

The tooled finish was still being used in the early 1920's


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 12, 2017)

In Canada definitely, I was under the impression that it had been phased out earlier in the US though.


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 18, 2017)

The first part of the following pertains specifically to CreekWalker's *"**Binghamton, New York" *Orange Crush bottle, establishing an earliest likely date of January 13, 1920 

From ... 

The Binghamton Press ~ Binghamton, New York ~ January 13, 1920

 



This next ad is the earliest one I can find from Binghamton that shows an image of a bottle. 

Note:  I cannot find an actual paper label that has "*Contains No Orange Juice*" on it, and not sure if they even exist.  Nor am I sure if this is the type of label that was actually applied to the Binghamton bottles, although it might have been. 

From ... 

The Binghamton Press ~ Binghamton, New York ~ April 30, 1920





(More to follow)


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 18, 2017)

(Continued) 

I'm a little confused about the numerous historical references that claim Orange Crush was first produced in *1906*. Based on what I have been able to find, it appears to me that Orange Crush was first produced in *1915* or *1916*.   

The earliest Trademark document I can find says ... 

Filed: August 10, 1916
Registered: November 7, 1916
Since: July 1, 1916



Notice in this 1920 newspaper article where it says ... 

"*Five years ago*"  

( Which would equate to *1915 *)

From ...

The Manning Times ~ Manning, South Carolina ~ June 9, 1920

 




Question:  

Does the 1906 date mean when they were experimenting / test marketing the Orange Crush formula? Or does the 1906 date mean when they actually started producing it commercially?


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 18, 2017)

*A REFRESHING START ...*

*Clayton J. Howell partnered with Neil C. Ward to create the Orange Crush Company in 1916, but traces of the company date back to ten years earlier. 

**WHAT'S IN A NAME? ...

Ward perfected the exclusive zesty formula, but Howell included "Crush" in the name to refer to the process of extracting oils from oranges. 


?

*


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 18, 2017)

Here’s what Cadbury-Schweppes—the British Company that now owns Orange Crush and just about every non-cola brand you can think of—says on its website:

“In 1916, Clayton J. Howell, president and founder of the Orange Crush Company, partnered with California chemist Neil C. Ward to incorporate the company. Ward, a beverage and extract chemist, perfected the process of blending ingredients to create the exclusive formula that yielded the zesty, all-natural orange flavor of Orange Crush. 

J.M. Thompson of Chicago is recognized as the original inventor of Orange Crush in 1906.

C. J. Howell was not new to the soft drink business, having earlier introduced Howell’s Orange Julep. Soft drinks of the time often carried the surname of the inventor along with the product name. Howell sold the rights to use his name in conjunction with his first brand; his partner, Ward, was given the honors and Crush was first premiered as ‘Ward’s Orange Crush.’ ”


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 18, 2017)

My Bottle is by Purity Beverage & from Binghampton. When I first got the bottle years ago & did research I thought because of the older tooled top & whittled neck that maybe it predated Wards. I thought maybe mine was from 1906-1916. But maybe it's from 1920? LEON.


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 18, 2017)

hemi

I could be wrong, but based on what I've seen so far, it appears to me there are no pre-1916 Orange Crush bottles. ???


----------



## sandchip (Apr 19, 2017)

For what it's worth, I have a Columbia, SC 1915 hobbleskirt Coke with a tooled top and held a Macon, GA 1923 many years ago in the collection of a friend, long deceased.  It too had a tooled top.  I wonder what became of it.  At any rate, blowing bottles by hand commercially sure didn't come to a screeching halt in 1903.


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 19, 2017)

Regarding "Tooled Finish" soda bottles, I just completed some fairly extensive research into the subject and confident to say that tooled finish soda bottles were being produced as late as *1925*. The general consensus seems to be that the larger the glass factory, such as Illinois Glass, the earlier the transition away from tooled finish bottles, with the smaller factories taking longer to make the transition. More often than not, the bottles themselves don't always tell the whole story. Which means that it sometimes requires an understanding of the start dates for various bottlers in order to more accurately date the bottles they produced, such as with the 1920 start date for the Purity Beverage Corporation in Binghamton, New York.


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm curious ...

Exactly who was *J. M. Thompson *and why is he credited as having invented Orange Crush in *1906*? 

Perhaps someone knows the answer - I don't but will try and find out.


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 20, 2017)

P.S. 

In Search of ...

1. Information about J.M. Thompson and his connection with Orange Crush. 

2. Confirmed examples of Orange Crush bottles, signs, and/or *anything *related to Orange Crush between 1906 and 1915. (If they exist) ?


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 20, 2017)

Somebody might be interested in buying this ... 

1. Green Orange Crush bottle 
2. Straight-sided
3. Birmingham, Alabama
4. Owens-Illinois  3 <(I)> 6  (1936) 
5. Embossed on neck with large 'O' and large 'C'
6. Currently on eBay "Buy It Now" 
7. $9.99 + $8.99 = $18.98
8. In rough shape but ... 

... you gotta wonder why they produced a straight-sided bottle as late as 1936 when the 'Krinkly' bottle had been out for at least 15 years. Could be rare?

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/vintage-ORAN...670764?hash=item1a29a295ec:g:TrgAAOSwuxFY0HsX


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 20, 2017)

P.S.  / Edit  ...

I took a quick look around and it appears the straight-sided Orange Crush bottles from Birmingham, Alabama might have been used for flavor sodas and not Orange Crush itself. If correct, then there should be "Krinkly" Orange Crush bottles from Birmingham as well, which I'm looking for but haven't found yet.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 20, 2017)

I'd like to see a Orange Crush bottle from 1906-16 or anything else myself. LEON.


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 21, 2017)

Two things thus far ... 

1.  Other than in current histories, I cannot find confirmation that J.M. Thompson invented the Orange Crush formula in Chicago in 1906. Here's the typical wording from one of the accounts ... 
[FONT=&quot]
“In 1916, Clayton J. Howell, president and founder of the Orange Crush Company, partnered with California chemist Neil C. Ward to incorporate the company. Ward, a beverage and extract chemist, perfected the process of blending ingredients to create the exclusive formula that yielded the zesty, all-natural orange flavor of Orange Crush. J.M. Thompson of Chicago is recognized as the original inventor of Orange Crush in 1906.”[/FONT] 

2.  The earliest documented references I can find for "Ward's Crush" and/or "Orange Crush" is 1916. Here's the absolute earliest advertisement I can find. 

From ... 

The Statesville Sentinel ~ Statesville, North Carolina ~ June 25, *1917

*


Footnote:  I plan to continue my search, but as it stands now it appears to me that anything related to Ward's Crush / Orange Crush does not exist prior to 1916, and that the 1906 J.M. Thompson invention claims are still a mystery.


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 21, 2017)

This identical full-page article was published in at least twenty different newspapers in at least twenty different states - all of which appeared between June and August of *1919*. Even though there are lots of Orange Crush ads published prior to this, with 1917 being the earliest I have found so far, this particular ad seems to have been the Orange Crush Company's earliest coast-to-coast campaign to promote their product. And even though it doesn't include the names  J.M. Thompson, Neil C. Ward, or Clayton J. Howell, it does say ... 

"*It took many years of investigation and experimenting before the drink you now know was produced.*"  

But whether "many years" means since 1906 or since 1916, I don't know. All I know at present is that I cannot find a document of any type for Orange Crush earlier than 1916. 

This particular full-page article is from ...


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 21, 2017)

In case anyone is interested, here's another one of those Orange Crush bottles from Birmingham, Alabama that's currently on eBay. Its listed as ... 

"Buy It Now" $15.00 + $8.00 = $23.00 or "Make Offer" 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Orange-Crush-OC-bottle-Birmingham-Ala-Alabama-rare-/232307954198


I'm still not sure if these straight-sided bottles were intended for Orange Crush itself or for fruit flavored beverages, but my guess is fruit flavors. 

However, because Orange Crush is a fruit based drink itself, as were Lime Crush, Lemon Crush, Strawberry Crush, Grape Crush, etc; then why the need for a specific bottle for other fruit flavors? Or were they perhaps intended for colas? I wish I knew! 

Footnote:  I can't make out the makers mark or date on this particular bottle, but the green Birmingham bottle I posted a picture of earlier is clearly marked with 3 <(I)> 6 for 1936. Which raises the question again, why would the Birmingham bottler use a straight- sided bottle as late as 1936 when the "Krinkly" bottles had been in circulation since 1920?


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 21, 2017)

Signed by C.J. Howell ... 

*12/26/17

*


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 21, 2017)

Here's another Birmingham, Alabama O-C bottle. This one appears to be marked with 9 <(I)> 1 (1931). But I'll be danged if I can find a "Krinkly" bottle from Birmingham.


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 21, 2017)

Well, this isn't as early or in as good of shape as I had hoped to find, but its a start ...

*1948* 

Note:  It at least tells us that the Birmingham, Alabama Orange Crush bottler used an amber "Krinkly" bottle. Now all I have to do is find the clear bottle that preceded this one. 

 

 



Footnote:  The more I look into this the more I am inclined to suspect that the straight-sided O-C bottles from Birmingham were used for other (yet-to-be-determined) brands that the Birmingham bottler bottled - but just what those other non Orange Crush brands might have been, I don't know yet. If I can figure out the Birmingham straight-sided O-C bottles it might shed some light on similar bottles.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 21, 2017)

Interesting. Thanks. LEON.


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 22, 2017)

This is especially for Leon/hemihamton and CreekWalker regarding their straight-sided Binghamton, New York Orange Crush bottles ...

In this first ad notice ... 

1. The opening of their new bottling plant

2. The paper label bottle

3. The 11 Frederick Street address

From ... 

The Binghamton Press ~ New York ~ April 28, *1920

*


In this next ad notice ...

1. The "Crinkly" bottle*

2. The 11 Frederick Street address

*This is likely when they first started using the "Crinkly" bottle

From ...

The Binghamton Press ~ New York ~ July 28, *1921 

*

In this last ad notice ... 

1. New Bottling Plant

2. The Prospect, corner Eldridge Street address 

3. The "Crinkly" bottle

From ... 

The Binghamton Press ~ New York ~ February 25, *1922* 

Note: I have not been able to find an explanation why they built a new plant on Frederick Street in 1920 and then built another new plant two years later at Prospect and Eldridge Street. 




Footnote: 

Ya gotta wonder ... 

1. Why they built the second plant in 1922?

2. If they used the paper label bottles for only a single year in 1920?

3. What they did with the 1920 paper label bottles after they started using the "Crinkly" bottles in 1921?


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 22, 2017)

I don't know the date of this picture, nor which of the two Binghamton plants it is, but the bottles appear to be the clear "Crinkly" bottles. Look close at the crates and you'll see they are marked with "Orange Crush / Binghampton Bottling Corp." 

Front ...



Back ...



Cropped crates ...


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 22, 2017)

No specific date was given for this bottle, but the description said ... 

1. Its embossed on the base with "Orange Crush Bottling Binghamton, New York" 

2. The embossed "Crushy" character is "facing left" 

According to Michael Rosman ...

http://www.angelfire.com/yt/soda/Rosman-OC-clear.html 

[FONT=&amp]There are however, distinguishing features to these clear bottles which help to classify, categorize and separate these for the ardent collector.  I will try to indicate some of these differences - perhaps missing a few, perhaps erring, but here goes again.

[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]*The bottle SHAPE itself*  -  unlike the amber bottles, the clear 6, 7 and 8 oz. were of uniform diameter, 2 1/8" (5.5cm)

[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp] 1)   6oz. - (7 3/4" / 20cm.)  print only both sides[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]2)   6oz. - (8 1/4" / 21cm.)  print one side, Crushy facing left* other side

[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]* (It should be noted that this is the only bottle manufactured by OC in which Mr. Crushy faces LEFT.  In all other styles with Mr. Crushy, both amber and clear, he faces right.)[/FONT]


( If I understand Michael Rosman's timeline correctly, it leads me to suspect this Binghamton Orange Crush bottle is a first generation from 1920 )


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 22, 2017)

For future reference ...


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 22, 2017)

All things considered ... 

1.  It appears when the first Orange Crush bottling plant opened in Binghamton, New York in April of 1920 that the clear "Crinkly" bottle was not in distribution yet. Hence, the reason they used a straight-sided paper label bottle.

2.  It appears the Orange Crush bottling plant in Binghamton, New York started using the clear "Crinkly" bottle in 1921. 

Which begs the question (again) ... 

What did they do with all of the 1920 straight-sided paper label bottles after they started using the clear "Crinkly" bottles? 

A.  Continue using them? If so, for what? 

B. Dispose of them?

C. Other?


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 22, 2017)

Check this out from 2013. I participated but forgot. Especially notice the very last post where it says ...

https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?646425-Olive-green-Orange-Crush-Binghamton-Ny




digginthedog


"We live 45 min. from Binghamton NY. and have dug several through the years, the olive are not rare, but can be tough to find. If I had to guess, I would say that these bottles were made at the Binghamton Glass Co. (formerly Glass Works ) they made bottles into the 20's and never used Automatic Bottle Machines, hence the later tooled lips, I also have similar olive colored, tooled lip COKE flavor bottles from Binghamton, good chance made from the same glass. When you think of the number of tooled lip crown pops that are NOT aqua or clear, even if they are flavor bottles, still good finds in My o-pin. JB"


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 22, 2017)

I followed up on what digginthedog said about the Binghamton Glass Company and found this from ...

The Binghamton Press ~ August 14, 1945

(I cropped it to be easily readable)


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 22, 2017)

CreekWalker and/or Leon 

Do any of your Binghamton Orange Crush bottles have the Binghamton Glass Company mark on them?  

Which should be ...

B.G.CO.  or   BGCO


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 22, 2017)

Looks like I participated in that older post also. I wonder if the bright green crinkly bottle contained lime crush? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 22, 2017)

Bob, Just looked at mine & I cannot see any bottle makers mark anywhere? LEON.


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 22, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> Bob, Just looked at mine & I cannot see any bottle makers mark anywhere? LEON.





Bummer ... 

Maybe the following will give us something new to chew on. Remember earlier when I asked ...

What did they do with all of the 1920 straight-sided paper label bottles after they started using the clear "Crinkly" bottles? 

A. Continue using them? If so, for what? 



Well, I'm going to take a shot at answering that question by pointing out the numerous brands mentioned in this 1922 ad that I posted earlier (Post #27). Remember, this was in 1922 and the brands mentioned either had fully embossed bottles or paper label bottles. There were no ACLs and wouldn't be until around 1935. Anyway, I'm guessing the straight-sided Orange Crush bottles in question were *reused *for some/all of the brands mentioned below. I bet a  bunch of those brands had paper labels. If so, then why not slap one of those paper labels onto one of their straight-sided Orange Crush bottles? 

Note:  I'm going to see if I can find paper labels and/or embossed bottles for the brands mentioned in the ad ...


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 23, 2017)

With Crushy on it that would be from about 1929 at the earliest...I believe.


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 23, 2017)

The "Crushy" character was first introduced in 1928 - but I'm confident there are Binghamton Orange Crush "Crinkly" bottles as early as 1921 as supported by dozens of ads similar to this one from ... 

The Binghamton Press ~ June 6, 1921 

Note:  It seems highly unlikely to me that the Orange Crush Bottling Company / Purity Beverage Company in Binghamton would publish ads like this in 1921 if they did not use the "Crinkly" bottles at the time. After all, it does say ...

"This patented bottle is your guard against substitutes"


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 23, 2017)

For future reference regarding the ... 

*Binghamton Glass Company / History

*https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/BinghamtonGCo.pdf


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 23, 2017)

Here's what I've found so far regarding the various brands bottled and/or distributed by the Orange Crush Bottling Company in Binghamton ... 

Note:  Even though I haven't found any of these brands on an O-C bottle from Binghamton, they were obviously on some type of bottle distributed and/or bottled by them.

Here's the brands again that I'm looking for ...




And here's what I've found ...

Cherry Blossoms / Paper Label




Here's a double-wammy I was surprised to find ... 

Notice its a "Cherry Blossoms" tray but says "Purity Brand Beverages" at the top



Most of the Buckeye Root Beer stuff I've seen appears to be soda fountain related, such as dispensers and mugs, but where there's a bottle cap there must be a bottle ... 

 

( I'm still looking for "Tuxedo Ginger Ale" labels/bottles and other "Purity Brand" stuff )


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 23, 2017)

To clarify ...  

1.  It appears to me that the Purity Beverages Company / Orange Crush Bottling Company in Binghamton started out with straight-sided bottles in 1920 that had Orange Crush paper labels, and then switched to the "Crinkly" Orange Crush bottles when they became available in 1921. 

2.  We may never know for certain who made the straight-sided bottles or how many of them were produced, but it seems likely to me when the Binghamton operation began in 1920 that they would have ordered hundreds and possibly thousands of straight-sided bottles to accommodate the needs of a new bottling operation. 

3.  Based on what I know about such things, bottles were one of the most expensive overhead items for bottlers, requiring numerous refills of a single bottle before realizing a noticeable profit. I've read where it required an average of five refills of a single bottle just to brake even, which is understandable when you take into account the cost of ingredients, handling, delivery, wages, etc.

5. With all of the above said, I find it hard to believe the Binghamton Orange Crush Bottling Company would dispose of hundreds and possibly thousands of relatively new (straight-sided) bottles when they could easily be refilled/reused for other brands. All they had to do was slap a paper label on it and they were good to go - and easily identified if/when the paper label came off.


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 23, 2017)

P.S. 

I forgot to include ... 

6.  ACL (painted label) soda bottles didn't come out until 1934-35, which is about fifteen years after the Binghamton Orange Crush operation began - which suggest numerous years of paper label bottles distributed and/or bottled by them. I'm thinking they used at least some of the straight-sided Orange Crush bottles for the brands that required a paper label.


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 23, 2017)

Speaking of other brands, let's jump ahead to 1934, which was still during the paper label era ...

From ...

The Binghamton Press ~ January 2, *1934

*


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 23, 2017)

Obviously not real - just fooling around with CreekWalker's bottle ...


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 23, 2017)

Remember this photo I posted earlier? 



This newspaper article appears to have the identical photo and likely dates it to ...

The Binghamton Press ~ January 3, *1933* (or earlier ?) 





But there's more to see! Check out the bottles under the yellow arrow. Are they possibly straight-sided Orange Crush bottles with paper labels for other brands? Hmm, I wonder. 

*​1933*


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 23, 2017)

Or ... 

Are what appears to be paper labels just part of the machinery to move the "Crinkly" Orange Crush bottles along the assembly line? Okay, fine - I'll concede that likely possibility. But what about the bottles under the red arrow? They appear to be larger and darker. Are they possibly straight-sided Orange Crush bottles? They are even more distinguishable in the sepia photograph.


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm still fooling around but just about ready to give up the search for a straight-sided Binghamton Orange Crush bottle with a paper label by a brand other than Orange Crush itself. When I first came across this "Kruger's Special" ad I thought it was a brand of beer but did a little research and discovered it was some type of soft drink that apparently just taste like beer. Because of the 1927 date, which was during Prohibition (1920-1933), it lends credence that it was a non alcoholic and legal beverage. As for CreekWalker's bottle for comparison, well, I guess I'm groping for straws in an attempt to support my believe that the straight-sided bottles were re-purposed and not disposed of - even if I can't prove it. One thing is certain; during the course of my research between about 1920 and about 1935, I came across even more brands of soft drinks by the Binghampton Orange Crush Bottling Company than those already mentioned, most of which surely had paper labels. 

From ... 

The Binghampton Press ~ Binghampton, New York ~ July 28, *1927* 

 


​??????????????????????????????


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 23, 2017)

Final Thoughts / Observations ...

1.  I do not consider the Binghampton straight-sided Orange Crush bottles to be as rare as some seller's describe them. I have found numerous examples of the same bottle throughout the course of my research. And every one of them had a tooled finish, which likely dates them between 1920 at the earliest and 1925 at the latest. 

2. Hence, with so many examples of the straight-sided bottles still in existence, it suggest that not all of them were discarded or destroyed when the Binghampton Orange Crush Bottling Company switched to the "Crinkly" bottles in 1921. 

3. Thus, because so many of them survived all these years, I highly suspect they were re-purposed for other brands of soda pop that were bottled by the Binghampton Orange Crush Bottling Company.


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 23, 2017)

Last but not least ... 

Binghampton wasn't the only Orange Crush bottler in New York state to use a straight-sided aqua bottle. There was another bottler located in Oneonta, New York that used what appears to be an identical bottle with a tooled finish (The finish looks tooled but is not 100% confirmed yet). Oneonta is about 60 miles northeast of Binghamton and its possible that both bottlers got their bottles from the same glass factory. I did some quick research and it appears the Oneonta Orange Crush bottler opened in 1920 just slightly after the Binghamton Orange Crush bottler opened.  

Here's a sampling - Described as follows ... 

[FONT=&amp]Wooden soda case with 24 1920's era or earlier soda bottles. There are 17 light green 6 oz. bottles from the Orange-Crush Bottling Co. around the bottom of the bottles it says "Binghamton, N.Y. Purity Beverage Corp." There are 7 light green 6 oz. bottles from the Orange-Crush Bottling Co. around the bottom of the bottles it says "Oneonta, N.Y." There are even a couple of original paper straws left in some of the bottles. The case appears to be from the same era. 


[/FONT] 

 


Footnote:  This is just one example why I think the straight-sided bottles are not as rare as some seller's claim.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 23, 2017)

I got a prohibition Krueger's Special & it was from Krueger brewing co so I'm surprised no law suite from some kind of copywrite infringement, ect, ect. LEON.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 23, 2017)

Cool stuff there Bob!....I see you corrected the info on 'Crushy'.. 1927   The story was similar for Frank-Nevin if you remember early adds depicted paper label and by 1926 was the clear krinkly.


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 24, 2017)

We may never if the straight-sided bottles were used for a single year or numerous years. The only thing I'm confident about is that whatever they were used for surely required a paper label and a corresponding bottle cap. The following is an alphabetical list of the brands that the Binghampton Orange Crush Bottling Company either bottled or distributed between 1920 and 1935. The most confusing part is determining which brands they actually bottled versus the brands they distributed. The distributed brands were likely shipped in from various parent companies and then delivered to local retailers by the Binghampton Orange Crush bottling Company. Some of these brands had their own patented bottles.  

Billy Baxter Ginger Ale
Buckeye Root Beer
Cherry Blossoms
Hires Root Beer
Krueger's Special
Lime Rickey
Knight Klub Ginger Ale
Old Colony Ginger Ale
Orange Crush
Purity Brand
Saratoga Vichy
Tuxedo Ginger Ale 
Virgina Dare Ginger Ale 

Note:  If anyone ever finds a paper label for any of these brands that's on a straight-sided Orange Crush bottle from Binghampton or elsewhere, please share it with us.


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 28, 2017)

Follow Up ...

Even though I haven't found a Binghamton "Crinkly" bottle from 1921 yet, I'm still hopeful of eventually finding one. 

Here's why ... 

1.  Every Binghampton advertisement I can find (that depicts an image of a bottle) prior to April of 1921 shows a paper label bottle. 

2.  The earliest image of a "Crinkly" bottle I can find for Binghamton is from April of 1921.

3.  Notice in this Binghamton ad where it says ... 

"*All* the "Crushes" - Orange, Lemon and Lime - are sold in the patented "crinkly" bottle ..." 

From ...

The Binghamton Press ~ Binghamton, New York ~ June 30, 1921


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 28, 2017)

Regarding the other brands that the Binghamton Orange Crush Company bottled/distributed ... 

This is the actual page from a link I posted earlier. Notice where it says ... 

"...,in their plant,..." 

The way its worded it sounds as if the brands mentioned were actually bottled there and not just distributed. ???

From ... 

New York Hotel Review - A Magazine - March 4, 1922


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 29, 2017)

For Future Reference ... 

As it turns out, the *Oneonta*, New York Orange Crush bottling plant was a branch operation of the Binghamton Orange Crush Bottling Company. Which explains why they used a straight-sided bottle that is identical to the Binghamton straight-sided bottle, except that each of the bottles is embossed on the heel with their perspective locations.

The Oneonta Star ~ Oneonta, New York ~ August 10, *1920

*


----------



## M.C.Glass (Apr 30, 2017)

Late to the Crush conversation. I have some pics of 6 oz Ward's Crush applied top bottle from the UK. 
It sold in august 2014. The bottom says W G B Co. Archer Wellingborough. It also has an "N" on it. Don't know if it's a date code or not.
Another one sold in 2013 and said W G B Co. Rodwell Tring on the bottom.


----------



## M.C.Glass (Apr 30, 2017)

I found some ads in my Crush files. 1920. It says send for free book: The Story of Orange Crush.


----------



## M.C.Glass (Apr 30, 2017)

There was a 1921 ad also.


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 30, 2017)

McGlass

Thanks for the info. 

I came across the W.G.B. Co. Rodwell Tring bottle earlier and discovered that  ... 

1. Rodwell = W.J. Rodwell  (Proprietor) 

of ...

2. Tring = Tring, England  (Town)

I don't know what "W.G.B. Co." stands for, but do know that European bottles often had 'applied' finishes. 

I have looked everywhere but have not been able to find a copy of "The Story of Orange Crush" book.


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 30, 2017)

For Future Reference ... 

The 'B' in 'W.G.B. Co.'  might stand for 'Brewery'

(Date of this bottle unknown)

W.J. Rodwell & Sons  ~  Tring Brewery


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 30, 2017)

I thought this article was interesting. Its about their relocation in 1921. Notice where I underlined in red about their ability to do labeling. This tells us they applied paper labels to some of their bottles - possibly the straight-sided bottles with Orange Crush embossed on the shoulder. 

From ... 

The Binghamton Press ~ December 16, 1921


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 30, 2017)

Question of the day ... 

Would the Purity Beverage Corporation / Orange Crush Bottling Company in Binghamton, New York allow ads like this one to be published month after month, year after year, if they did not use the patented "Crinkly" bottles? 

Possible answer ...

Yes, they did use the patented "Crinkly" bottle, thousands of them, except they were generic and did not have the bottler's name or location embossed on them. 


The Binghamton Press ~ Binghamton, New York ~ June 30, 1922


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 30, 2017)

That's about all I have, except for this ... 

*Binghamton Chamber of Commerce  ~  1920 Yearbook

*https://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=coo1.ark:/13960/t2m623h0q;view=1up;seq=9

Interesting look at Binghamton in 1920, with numerous pictures and brief histories. 

Front Page 



Page 142

"Private Mold Work a Specialty" 



Page 236


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 30, 2017)

And at some point the Binghamton Orange Crush Bottling Company starting using this bottle with their name on the base ... *

https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-1920s-embossed-deco-orange-483089195

* Likely 1928 or later because of the embossed "Crushy" image.


----------



## SODABOB (May 1, 2017)

In search of ...

*Any *1920 patent "Crinkly" Orange Crush bottle with a *bottler name and location* embossed on it that can positively be dated to 1920-1921 without using the patent date itself. In other words, a bottle with a makers mark and date code other than the July 20, 1920 patent date. I read somewhere that new franchisees typically started out with limited contracts of about three years until they established themselves, after which they were granted longer contracts if they proved themselves successful. I'm thinking this might have been the case with Binghamton and possibly explains why there seems to be no patented "Crinkly" bottles prior to about 1928. Anyway, I'm going to look around and see if I can find a "Crinkly" bottle with a name and date that's definitely from 1920-1921. If anyone who reads this has one, please share it with us. Thanks.


----------



## SODABOB (May 1, 2017)

P.S. 

The *August 22, 1921 *bottles don't count unless they have ...

1. A makers mark and date code.

2. A bottlers name and location. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-AUG...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## SODABOB (May 1, 2017)

This one doesn't count either despite what the seller says in his description. We all know that the "Crushy" character didn't make his debut until around 1928. So I'm not sure what the seller means when he says ... 

https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-orange-crush-clear-krinkly-mr-432006600


"[FONT=&quot]For sale is a Rare Vintage Orange Crush Clear Krinkly Mr. Crushy Facing Left Glass Soda Bottle. The bottle is a 6 Oz. made at the Laurens Glass Works dated 1921."[/FONT]


----------



## SODABOB (May 1, 2017)

Update ...

I looked at about 200 of the patent 1920 "Crinkly" bottles today and only found one that had a makers mark and bottler's name on it that was earlier than 1930. Unfortunately, the majority of the examples I saw didn't include a good description, especially regarding dates. The one I found was from Lufkin, Texas and marked with 1960E G25 which is for the Graham Glass Company from 1925. But nothing yet that's confirmed earlier than 1925. 

I also found this letter. 

Notice ...

1. Its dated February 17, 1923
2. Its from the Chicago parent company
3. The bottler is already a franchisee 
4. But needs a special license to sell the "Krinkly" bottles*

*This seems to tie-in with what I was saying earlier about franchise requirements. It might also be a clue regarding the who-what-where-when of the patent 1920 bottles.


----------



## SODABOB (May 1, 2017)

P.S. 

In case you're wondering where I'm going with this, its to try and determine ... 

1. If *any *of the first-issue* patent 1920 Crinkly bottles were marked with a bottler's name and location? 

2. If *any *of the first-issue* patent 1920 Crinkly bottles have a makers mark and date code? And if so, who those makers were and when?

* First-issue = Bottles made and distributed in 1920 and 1921 

Footnote:  I'd even settle for a 1922 if one can be found. ???


----------



## BlancoBros (Jul 13, 2017)

Sodabob -
I found a first-issue patent 1920 clear crinky bottle. It's marked "O.C.B.W. Cortland, NY" with a Star of David on the bottom. No date code.
Cortland, NY is 40 miles directly north of Binghamton, making it's closer than Oneonta.


----------



## SODABOB (Jul 20, 2017)

BlancoBros

Thanks for sharing. There are lots of so called 'first issue' (Patent July 20, 1920) ribbed Orange Crush bottles - which were produced well into the late 1920s. The challenge is finding one with a makers mark and/or date code earlier than about 1924. The reason I chose 1924 is because I'm confident the following two links refer to confirmed 1924 examples ... 

Member Morbious_fod 1924

http://tazewell-orange.com/orangecrushmar.html



Root 1924


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-192...479191?hash=item3adb304e17:g:v7YAAOSwax5Ypv95 


These are the earliest 'confirmed?' examples I have been able to find - especially Morb's bottle. So far I have not been able to find a 'confirmed' 1920-1921-1922-1923. However, I still think that 1921 through 1923 examples 'might' exist. I base this on the numerous ads saying as much, especially this one dated ... 

June 30, 1921 (Which I posted earlier) 



The search continues for a confirmed 1920 through 1923 example ...  


Footnote: 

I'm still having serious computer problems - with today being the first time in weeks that it hasn't crashed on me - at least not yet!


----------

